# My "Still Waters" at Fernbank Science Center



## GAJoe

See UPDATE at post #20. 

Hey guys my "Still Waters"




is gonna be in the "Native Animals of the Southeast" exhibit at Fernbank Science Center for 3 months starting next month. April 18 through July 10.
Got it printed 12" X 24" There were over 250 entries; they're gonna show around 80.


----------



## JustUs4All

Congratulations.  That is a good picture.


----------



## wvdawg

That is quite an honor!  But then, that is quite a photo too!  Congratulations.


----------



## carver

Congratulation, quite the honor, nice photo


----------



## NCHillbilly

Beautiful lighting in that photo.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

That is awesome!


----------



## Paymaster

Awesome photo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats on the honor!


----------



## GAJoe

Thanks y'all!


----------



## dieselengine9

Well deserved!


----------



## GA FRANK

Joe great to see your talent and patience are being recognized , Hope to see you soon friend.


----------



## mattech

Awesome.


----------



## cre8foru

That is so cool. And that photo is amazing! Love how the light hits the deer.


----------



## westcobbdog

Very beautiful pic, congrats.


----------



## Sea dawg1978

Congrats..


----------



## Smokey

That's so cool. Congrats!! The picture is beautiful. No wonder it was picked.


----------



## Hoss

Congrats.  That is an awesome photo.


----------



## GAJoe

thanks again
I think about 80 out of 250+ were accepted to display.


----------



## blood on the ground

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## GAJoe

It got second place in the mammals category. Thanks for your comments.


----------



## GAJoe

*Update*

UPDATE:
Never dreamed in a million years that anything like this would happen. I would say it was by wild luck but I know that God put the chain of events in motion for some reason.
It was chosen by a national non profit as one of the items in this years banquets!
They've already started. Found this picture on the Facebook page of a branch in MI.
Some of y'all may be seein' it!


----------



## Canuck5

Outstanding picture!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wvdawg

Awesome recognition!  Congratulations again Joe!


----------



## rip18

Awesomeness right there!  Congratulations!


----------



## GAJoe

Thanks guys!


----------



## Kadiddlehopper

I have seen it other than here .Hey Congrats !


----------



## GAJoe

Kadiddlehopper said:


> I have seen it other than here .Hey Congrats !



Maybe at Fernbank as part of the GNPA display?


----------



## GAJoe

Just got the PDF today of the Georgia DNR WRD Fact Sheet -4.
  Got the cover!


----------



## carver

Great photo,well deserved Joe


----------



## wvdawg

Congratulations Joe - that photo is getting the attention it deserves!   Happy for you!
Dennis


----------



## Cmp1

Nice shot,,,, congrats,,,,


----------



## GAJoe

Thanks guys.
 I think I've gotten about 200,000 miles out of it.


----------



## rip18

Kudos!


----------

